# How much snow is Too much to plow with a '00 TJ?



## info4tim

Hey, plow commercially (small devs. park lots) with Meyer TM 6.5' plow on my TJ. What do you think is the max amount of snow I should try and tackle with it? Thanx.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Plow with the storm and it's a non issue


----------



## info4tim

Whiffyspark;1809276 said:


> Plow with the storm and it's a non issue


Yeah am aware of this. My question was really about the following scenario. Scenario: Am asked to do a dev street after several hrs of snowing, say 5" already on the road. Do I: 1) lift blade, do ~2" then make another pass with blade on the ground? 2) Decline the "offer" entirely? So, how many inches would just be too much in one pass? Any ideas? Thanx much.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I use heavier trucks than a jeep so no experience there. But mine will push 5 if it's not wet and heavy. 

You have to be careful when raising the blade that the snow doesn't cause the blade to rise up farther and you get stuck. Had that happen 4 times on one drive way wih 18 inches lol

Usually once you get a lane open it's cake. Just take a half of blade full at a time once it's opened


----------



## DeggyD

05 TJ 4.0 auto, Snoway 22 6'8". I plow my building's lot, 24 space rectangle with a slope at the end to put the snow. I plowed 8" one time. It was doable, but if I had to do it again, I would have done it once during the storm, and once after. 5" is no biggie. If its wet n heavy, it might be a different story though. Like Whiffy said, get one lane open then take it slow from there.

I also plowed 18" of snow with a 93 chevy 2500. Got stuck lots for the same reason of riding up then sinking in, especially because the temps dropped, so the bottom was wet/packed and the top was fluffy.


----------



## theplowmeister

Try it if you cant push it the its to much snow

Realy cant answer a question like that I can posh 18" of fluff and have a hard time with 6" of wet snow (can still push it but the jeep dont Like it.


----------



## info4tim

Thanx PM, for the response. I too seem to handle same amt of snow as you. However, when attempting to push 5-7" of the slop, Jeep (00 TJ 4.0L auto, 3.25" coil lift, Meyer 6.8" plow, 320# salt in far rear) seems to really be groaning (engine - sometimes smell oil!). This can't be good for it? Whaddya' think about raising blade an inch or 2, plowing that, then coming back for final? Others mentioned just take small bites. This is fine, except when you're plowing a small dev. and they have you go to another area (guys didn't show up ) 'n plow their streets now. Of course, it's now got 5"-ish of frozen/wet slop - nowhere to take a small bite! Suggestions? Thanx much. -Tim


----------



## sota

are you putting the t-case in LO? I plowed 5" of medium weight snow the last time in 2HI/4HI the whole time. When I went back recently and tried to scrape off as much of the ice as I could I used 4LO.


----------



## grandview

There is a guy around here that plows with one. He mush do 50 driveways with plus a couple of parking lots. Small and quick.He's never had a problem,


----------



## theplowmeister

i just plowed 34+ inches with my jeep


----------



## 3bladz

Nice. I wanna see some pictures!


----------



## magik235

Here is my 1971 CJ5 plowing 15" of snow.


----------



## info4tim

TE=theplowmeister;1960746]i just plowed 34+ inches with my jeep ��[/QUOTE]

Pix? You certainly didnt push all at once? How'd you do it? Lo, raised blade, etc?


----------



## Pauliewog

*3ft +*

I have 120 drives, a jeep and a ranger. They will push through 3ft, just not far.
Better to work the storm if weather permits. The first blizzard on the 27th was 
too intense to drive in,couldn't see anything. We ended up going into rte untouched the next morning. 3ft of snow plus drifts. WOW-lotta snow! Shave in the end, then point & shoot. Got them done,but would have been same amount of time to run it twice with half the snow vs once with ALL the snow. Easier on the trucks too. Just couldn't make it happen on that one.


----------



## info4tim

Pauliewog;1966736 said:


> I have 120 drives, a jeep and a ranger. They will push through 3ft, just not far.
> Better to work the storm if weather permits. The first blizzard on the 27th was
> too intense to drive in,couldn't see anything. We ended up going into rte untouched the next morning. 3ft of snow plus drifts. WOW-lotta snow! Shave in the end, then point & shoot. Got them done,but would have been same amount of time to run it twice with half the snow vs once with ALL the snow. Easier on the trucks too. Just couldn't make it happen on that one.


OK were you plowing in low n wasn't engine really screaming? Can't be good for it. What'd you mean bout shaving n point n shooting? Couldn't you just raise plow few inches plow that n repeat till done?


----------



## SnowFakers

info4tim;1966919 said:


> OK were you plowing in low n wasn't engine really screaming? Can't be good for it. What'd you mean bout shaving n point n shooting? Couldn't you just raise plow few inches plow that n repeat till done?


It's going to be hard to get traction if you aren't scraping all the way down. Last year I did 18" with my ranger in low range. The hardest pass was the first going in and after that you can take small bites. I would put it in low, put in first and then it's pedal to the medal till you get to the pile. She did well, wish I never sold it


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i go out every 8 inches or so i mean there getting charged per time i show up so big storm i will be there 2 or 3 times


----------



## jasonv

SnowFakers;1966994 said:


> *It's going to be hard to get traction if you aren't scraping all the way down.* Last year I did 18" with my ranger in low range. The hardest pass was the first going in and after that you can take small bites. I would put it in low, put in first and then it's pedal to the medal till you get to the pile. She did well, wish I never sold it


Hey, somebody finally actually said it!
It always bothers me when guys talk their mouths off about putting the blade half way down and plowing the top half of the snow before the bottom half. It simply doesn't work like that... or at least it is way harder to do like that than to scrap it all the way down where it will give you actual traction.


----------



## info4tim

jasonv;1967047 said:


> Hey, somebody finally actually said it!
> It always bothers me when guys talk their mouths off about putting the blade half way down and plowing the top half of the snow before the bottom half. It simply doesn't work like that... or at least it is way harder to do like that than to scrap it all the way down where it will give you actual traction.


So don't even try to be easier on your truck n with say 12+ of unplowed road, just "pedal to metal"!? With the engine screaming, smelling burnt oil, groaning etc? Not in my truck I'd say. Less is always more. I know I know...plow with storm blah blah...but what if you can't?


----------



## jasonv

info4tim;1967149 said:


> So don't even try to be easier on your truck n with say 12+ of unplowed road, just "pedal to metal"!? With the engine screaming, smelling burnt oil, groaning etc? Not in my truck I'd say. Less is always more. I know I know...plow with storm blah blah...but what if you can't?


What are you on about?


----------



## info4tim

jasonv;1967180 said:


> What are you on about?


"On about"? You're saying not enough traction to push half? A jeep can't push 12"+ down the road. It just can't. So what would you do then? Scenario: 1/2 mile of unplowed, 12"+ road. You're in a jeep with a 7' plow.


----------



## jasonv

info4tim;1967186 said:


> "On about"? You're saying not enough traction to push half? A jeep can't push 12"+ down the road. It just can't. So what would you do then? Scenario: 1/2 mile of unplowed, 12"+ road. You're in a jeep with a 7' plow.


Yes it can.
Unless you're being a crazed lunatic and only putting the blade down half way and trying to give it everything its got, then you're fighting the plow AND the unplowed road surface.

Put the thing in first gear, put the transfer case in low range, angle the plow all the way to whatever side you prefer, engage the clutch, drop the blade, and idle it down the road nice and slowly. Once you're through the first pass, you can switch to high and take a few runs with a narrow bite until its done.

FYI: I did just that 2 weeks ago with my '91 YJ. Not with 12", but more like 20". And not with 1/2 mile, more like 2 miles.


----------



## theplowmeister

jasonv;1967047 said:


> Hey, somebody finally actually said it!
> It always bothers me when guys talk their mouths off about putting the blade half way down and plowing the top half of the snow before the bottom half. It simply doesn't work like that... or at least it is way harder to do like that than to scrap it all the way down where it will give you actual traction.


Ummm yes it does

I can Push 36' of snow down a 400' driveway. but I unlike you (according to your posts) I run counterweight and I run REAL snow tires (blizzaks) so dont pass judgment on other people when you run NO counter weight NO dedicated snow tires.


----------



## Sprag-O

Tried the lifting the plow thing... Didn't work 

Small bites and you can do anything.


----------



## info4tim

Sprag-O;1976852 said:


> Tried the lifting the plow thing... Didn't work
> 
> Small bites and you can do anything.


I get it with the small bites. The org question was you come upon a road in someone else's section youre asked to clear with 10"+. Now what?


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ as he said small manageable bites.



jasonv;1967206 said:


> Yes it can.
> Unless you're being a crazed lunatic and only putting the blade down half way and trying to give it everything its got, then you're fighting the plow AND the unplowed road surface.
> .


I have to agree with jasonv, on this point.
(and we never agree):laughing:

But I rarely use low range for anything but rock crawling.

Id never try it (plowing off the top)with the 4.0YJ even with all 4 chained up. . blizzaks) :laughing:
(yes, I used counterweight)

Drop it all the way down and push in a haring-bone pattern if you can't handle it all in one bite


----------



## theplowmeister

"I get it with the small bites. The org question was you come upon a *road *in someone else's section youre asked to clear with 10"+. Now what? "

you dont use a cleaver to pare an apple. 
You dont use a hammer to drive in a screw. 
You dont use a 2 ton truck to plow a 20ft diameter circle. 
In all those cases you can do the job, but not well or efficiently.

the Jeep is a tool
YOU DONT PLOW ROADS WITH A JEEP.
Why do some people insist using one tool for ALL ocations.

I started plowing with a full sized PU got a Jeep for backup, used it once sold the truck. I plow driveways I almost doubled the number of driveways I can plow with the jeep. that meant I made more $$ per storm with the Jeep.

If I wanted to plow roads or walmart I would get a BIG truck (but I see no reason to take a pay cut)


----------



## SnoFarmer

"You dont use a hammer to drive in a screw. "
But ya could.Thumbs Up

we call then fuzzy nails........


----------



## info4tim

OK got my answer a couple weeks ago! Plowed 8" OF ROAD with no problem in low range. Just crept along at 1 mph and did entire Dev road. Worked like a charm. No strain, just slow n steady. Jeep is a monster in low! Thanx for all the info buds!


----------



## gasjr4wd

You guys missed the biggest point. You gota add weight to the back. I plowed for 20 years with a Suz. Sammy and a snoway... roads and all.
It's all in weight and gearing. Does it plow deep stuff? Sure. Does a full size truck do it easier? Yep. But there are places you can't take a full size truck - or don't need to. A tall skinny tire, add some weight start plowing. (only thing I ever broke were clutch cables)
As the man said, it's a tool. Right tool for right job, or it's the only tool you have.


----------



## ken643

I agree with plow with the storm, maintain and your fine. I have plowed more than 8 inches of snow in driveways before. Heavy stuff of course you can feel it, but dont underestimate Jeeps, They go and go. That being said, dont expect to plow 500 yards of heavy snow straight push. 150 foot driveways no problem, but straight blade, angle the blade and it will start to push the jeep to the side. My Jeep is an animal plowing, with blizzack tires of course.


----------



## theplowmeister

gasjr4wd;1992208 said:


> You guys missed the biggest point. You gota add weight to the back. I plowed for 20 years with a Suz. Sammy and a snoway... roads and all.
> It's all in weight and gearing. Does it plow deep stuff? Sure. Does a full size truck do it easier? Yep. But there are places you can't take a full size truck - or don't need to. A tall skinny tire, add some weight start plowing. (only thing I ever broke were clutch cables)
> As the man said, it's a tool. Right tool for right job, or it's the only tool you have.


I didnt mess the point I have bumpers (for lack of a better name) that plug into my receiver hitch, The weigh from 200Lb to 350Lb depending on the plow. I wont plow without them!!


----------



## gasjr4wd

I used to drop 600lbs + in the back. Then again I also have a 3/8" diamond plate front bumper and extended frame and big wiench hanging off the front. Adding all that in the back isn't a big deal. I used to wait until the first snow then hit HD or lowes for the bags of sand. At the end of the season give them away. (most would have holes in them anyway)
And I can tell you if you have big lug muds for rubber, they will suck plowing.
(for what it's worth, my current main plow truck gets 1200lbs to 3600lbs in the back)
It's amazing how weight helps you plow.
I've got a few of those little hitch mount rack carriers. I thought about using one of them to hold more weight... but then it would make me a little longer.
BTW - never raise the plow and take the top off... a sure fired way to get stuck.


----------

